# Uber app taking up 2.87GB on my iPhone



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

I was surprised to find out my Uber driver app took up 2.87Gb of space on my iPhone. Now I'm wondering if this is common for everybody. How much space does your Uber driver app take up on your phone? On iPhone, go into Settings > General > iPhone Storage to find out.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You’re mostly storing docs & data. How many trips have you given?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Mine says 225 MB for "Documents & Data", and 367.8 MB for Uber Driver total.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're mostly storing docs & data. How many trips have you given?


Why would my trips be stored locally in my iPhone? Wouldn't all that be stored on Uber's server?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

autofill said:


> Why would my trips be stored locally in my iPhone? Wouldn't all that be stored on Uber's server?


In that case, try totally deleting the app & data, and then download the app again.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

UBER DRIVER
APP SIZE 145.4 MB
DOCUMENTS AND DATA 151.2 MB
174 trips
iPhone 8 Plus


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> In that case, try totally deleting the app & data


Fixed it for you.

@OP... Not an iPhone, but on my android I show:


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

autofill said:


> I was surprised to find out my Uber driver app took up 2.87Gb of space on my iPhone. Now I'm wondering if this is common for everybody. How much space does your Uber driver app take up on your phone? On iPhone, go into Settings > General > iPhone Storage to find out.
> 
> View attachment 283945


DELETE APP IMMEDIATELY!!!!

Uber HQ had updated the app
Allowing remote Detonation of driver's cell phone
from Uber's SF HQ
Specifically for the entertainment of Dara & senior staff









Guess which vehicle is Uber.
Dara laughed for hours after this one​


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

iPhone here

Uber program 203mb space 

Docs and Data 8.6mb of space


----------



## Michael Hall (Sep 21, 2018)

Mine takes up no room at all


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

App size 142.3. mb Docs 41.1mb


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It's probably all them badges


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

My Android shows:
App: 138 MB
Data: 27.13 MB
Cache: 19.46 MB
Total: 185 MB

Would recommend you clear all data and then re-install the app. Uber should have any relevant data store on their servers.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

jack1981 said:


> My Android shows:
> App: 138 MB
> Data: 27.13 MB
> Cache: 19.46 MB
> ...


I delete and reinstalled. Driver Uber app now only has 5.9mb document and data. I still like to know how it got up to 2.87GB though.


----------

